# 21st and 20th Century Recommendations for Classical Era Lovers



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I wanted to make a thread for recommendations of 21st and 20th century compositions and composers that MarkMcD and others would like who love the Classical Era composers but are a little apprehensive towards more modern music. Again, to clarify, please post something from modern times that someone who loves Mozart and Beethoven would like.

Here's something nice from Pulitzer Prize winning composer Kevin Puts:






Masterpiece from Stravinsky's Neo-Classical period:






Two pieces by Michael Torke blending Early Romantic pastiche with modern minimalism, modern orchestration, rhythms, harmony, etc.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm always uncertain about these sorts of threads. I mean, I support them in principle but I always have trouble responding because my personal Venn diagrams don't seem to work the way the thread apparently intends. By which I mean, Beethoven, Schubert and Mozart are definitely among my favourite composers, and so are, say, Reich and Glass, but to take the examples above I'm not a huge fan of neoclassical Stravinsky or Torke. I can understand why such suggestions are made, but they just don't entirely work for me. But then on the other hand neither do I have any convincing logical argument to say "if you like Beethoven you'll like Reich". Definitely part of the appeal of a Reich (or, for that matter, a Monteverdi or Dufay) for me has always been that they _don't_ sound like a Beethoven.

All that said, here's some Michael Nyman. Mozart lovers will recognise the music, but they might well be appalled!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Poulenc oboe and flute sonatas (probably something else as well)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I love Mozart and Beethoven and Magnus Lindberg is an absolute genius, so is Marcin Dylla


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I will second Nereffid's concern about recommendations, but I think it's better to at least try. I love Mozart and Beethoven (my favorite 2 composers), and Stravinsky's Dumbarton Oaks Concerto is wonderful. I also like Torke's music quite a bit, and I have enjoyed Puts as well. 

Some suggestions:

John Adams: Harmonielehre, Common Tones in Simple Time, and Grand Pianola Music.
Kurt Atterberg: Piano Quintet, Symphony No. 6, Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra
Aaron Copland: Appalachian Spring
Lucas Foss: Piano Concerto No. 2	
Aaron Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
Rued Langgaard: Symphony No. 10
Lars-Erik Larsson: Pastoral Suite
Morton Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium, Les Chansons des Roses
Lowell Liebermann: Concerto for Violin and Piano and String Quartet, Piano Quintet
Vittorio Giannini: Piano Concerto
Nicholas Rota: Piano Concerto in E minor 
Carl Vine: Smith’s Academy


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Schnittke - Suite in the old style


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Michael Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a Theme by Handel










He's got other music in a similar vein--his single most famous work is probably the Concerto for Double String Orchestra, which is a must-hear:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2017)

I would surely recommend a classical era lover the same contemporary music that I would recommend to a baroque lover, a metalhead, or a juggalo. Contemporary classical music was never about comfort zones.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I recommend Nikolai Kapustin's music. I enjoy the way that he incorporates influences from jazz, classical tonality, and Russian folk music. Here's a good example of his work:


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, this might take some time to investigate, there is some great material here, but whilst I have a listen to some of it, let me post my own contribution. (If I know how). This is a piece was introduced to me by a member of another forum. It was written by Carlos Chavez, not as a piece that Mozart of Beethoven lovers might appreciate, but as a direct "pastiche" if you will in the style of Mozart.

Ok, so I have no idea how to put an embedded player here, I tried copying the code form youtube but nothing happened lol. Tell me how PLEASE lol, until then, here's a simple link.


----------



## msr13 (Jan 7, 2017)

Torkelburger said:


> I wanted to make a thread for recommendations of 21st and 20th century compositions and composers that MarkMcD and others would like who love the Classical Era composers but are a little apprehensive towards more modern music. Again, to clarify, please post something from modern times that someone who loves Mozart and Beethoven would like.
> 
> Here's something nice from Pulitzer Prize winning composer Kevin Puts:


This is simply wonderful.


----------



## msr13 (Jan 7, 2017)

Another Puts piece, Inspiring Beethoven is also really great stuff.


----------

